# Expats in Wales



## HavePassportWillTravel

A program in development for BBC Wales is looking for people who have moved from another country to Wales; or from Wales to another country. You must speak English and have moved on a permanent basis, not as a second residence. 

Please contact Jann Seal at 01873 881 319 or skype to jann.seal
Thank you,
Jann Seal


----------

